# Help With Song List!



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm putting a list together for our DJ and have hit a mental roadblock! The list is: Monster Mash, Thriller, Werewolves of London and The Time Warp annnnnd that's it. Help!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

How about
Addam's Groove (MC Hammer)
Freaks Come Out At Night (Uncle Kracker)
Somebody's Watching Me (Rockwell)
Nightmare on My Street (DJ Jazzy Jeff & Fresh Prince)
Weird Science (Oingo Boingo)
Pet Sematary (Ramones)
Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)

I always include theme songs from movies as well like the Munsters theme, Halloween, Tales from the Crypt, etc. I printed a list of Halloween DJ songs on the internet. Just do a search.
Hope this helps!!!


----------



## koldpatrol (Oct 3, 2008)

What about "Thriller" or Halloween by Dave Matthews


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

This is Halloween from Nightmare Before Christmas
Toccata in D Minor/ Tubular Bells from The Exorcist
Psycho Theme
Beetlejuice
Addams Family
Ghostbusters
The Munsters


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Rob Zombie has a bunch of good stuff.
4 horseman by Metallica
"Vampires" and "Voodoo" by Godsmack.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

here's a link to a previous thread about this - tonnes of suggestions on it 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/68254-songlist-party-songs.html


----------



## KidsHalloweenCrafts (Oct 5, 2008)

Boris the Spider by the Who


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I like the regular rock songs that fit...
Frankenstein, Don't fear the Reaper, Welcome to my Nightmare, Twilight Zone, Evil Woman, Witchy Woman, Black Magic Woman, Bat out of Hell, Dark side of the Moon, Sympathy for the Devil, Running with the Devil, Boris the Spider, Thriller, Ms Ghost, Werewolfs of London etc.


----------



## Denisemcw (Oct 6, 2008)

How about Spooky by the Classic IV


----------



## Cerasmiles (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are some songs I use

Dead mans party - Oingo Boingo
No one lives forever - Oingo Boingo
This is Halloween - Marilyn Manson. GREAT song
Somebodys watching me - rockwell
Dragula - Rob Zombie


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

How about Silverchair songs? I heard they're a great band. I'm just not so sure if they would fit the Halloween.


----------



## von_owen (Oct 6, 2008)

I use SCARY or DEVIL instrumental musics for halloween parties


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

This is by no means a full list of halloween songs, but it is a list of most that I play at my Halloween Party, there is a little bit of everything here. Oh and I suggest you get a copy of Vincent Price's Laugh it's kewl and kreepy  Hope this helps you some. Btw it's a long list 

Bela Lugosi's Dead -Bauhaus (an excellent must have song)
Dem Bones
Don't Fear the Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult
Halloween- The Misfits
Monster Mash
Purple People Eater
Clap for the Wolfman- The Guess Who
(I told the )Witchdoctor - Alvin and the Chipmunks version
Nightmare on my street - Fresh Prince of Belaire (Will Smith)
Oogie Boogie song- Nightmare before Christmas
Haunted House- Ray Stevens
Halloween Dance- Reverend Horton Heat
Somebody's Watching Me- Rockwell
Elmo says Boo - Seasame street characters do monster mash
Spooky scary skeletons (can't remember who it is I think Howls???)
Superstition- Stevie Wonder
Ding Dong the wicked witch is dead- Wizard of oz soundtrack
Creature of Night- Zombie Girl *This is a pretty good song actually**
I put a spell on you- Bette Middler (spelling?) (Hocus Pocus Soundtrack)
Come Little Children- Sarah Jessica Parker (Hocus Pocus Soundtrack)
Boris the spider- The Who
Every Day is Halloween- Ministry
Living Dead Girl- Rob Zombie
Monster's Holiday- Bobby Boris Pickett
Bad Moon Rising- Creedence Clearwater Revival
Vampire Club- Voltaire
When you're evil- Voltaire
Graveyard Picnic- Voltaire
Dead Man's Party- Oingo Boingo
Devil Went Down to Georgia- Charlie Daniel's Band
Dracula's Wedding- Outkast
Spiderwebs- No Doubt
Wake the Dead- The Used
Werewolves of London- Warren Zevon
Bloodletting- Concrete Blonde * this is another really good song*
casper the friendly ghost- little richard
Casper's Chacha slide
Elvira- Oak Ridge Boys
Thriller- Michael Jackson
Time Warp- The ROcky Horror Picture Show Soundtrack
Zombie Zoo- Tom Petty
Hotel California- Eagles
They're coming to take me away- Dr. Demento
I was a teenage werewolf- the Cramps
Pet Cemetary- Ramones
Men In Black- Will Smith
This is Halloween- Marily Manson
Spiderman- The Cure
Feed My Frankenstein- Alice Cooper
Attack of the Killer tomatoes - Jerry Lee Lewis (I think)
Witchcraft- Frank Sinatra
Witchy Woman- Eagles
Black Magic Woman- Santana
excorsist theme
Halloween theme song
Jaws theme
The Munster's Themesong
Great Pumpkin Waltz- It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown Music
Tales from the crypt theme
Twilight Zone theme
Beetlejuice theme
Friday the 13th theme
Ghostbusters themesong
The Addams Family Themesong
Charmed (TV SHOW) themesong
Nightmare on Elmstreet - Freddy's song (1, 2, etc.)
Excorsists' theme
Xfiles theme


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm more into the using outside the norm songs than Monster Mash, Munsters... we've all heard them a million times...

The Killing Moon by Echo and the Bunnymen (it was in Donnie Darko)
Red Right Hand by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds (it was in Scream)
White Wedding by the Deathstars (Billy Idol cover)
Killer Klowns from Outer Space by the Dickies (theme of the movie)
Halloween by the Misfits (AFI also covers it)
Season of the Witch by Donovan
Hells Bells by ACDC
Bad Things by Jayce Everett (theme from Trueblood on HBO)

I have many more...

Good Luck!

Rock


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

I put a spell on you ..... the Maralyn Manson version


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is my cd than we switch to dance music
this is halloween
witch doctor
boogieman-rob zombie
i want candy
witchi woman
woolie swamp
don't fear the reaper
baracuda
bad moon rising
hungry like the wolf
monstermash
thriller
witch doctor-alvin and the chipmunks
devil went down to georgia
devil town


----------

